# Tramadol ought to be renamed "trauma-dol"



## manekineko42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever had to administer Tramadol to their cat?

It's basically bitter-tasting slime. The dosage is 2ml, twice a day, which doesn't sound like that much until you realize that a cat's mouth doesn't really accommodate two eyedroppers full of liquid. 

I give 0.5ml four times with a few droppers of water in between but my cat (the most patient cat ever to live, I might add) still has trouble getting it down and spits out some all over the place. I have to do this FOUR times in a row. The first time I tried to do it it took me 45 minutes because the cat kept leaping out of my lap and running around with the slime hanging from his mouth.

Anyone have any trade secrets on this stuff? The eye droppers with water is the only thing that seems to help my cat but it's still not working perfectly.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Tramadol is available in pill form. All you need is a pill cutter to cut it into cat-sized doses. Then just put the tiny sliver into a Pill Pocket and let your cat snarf it down as a treat. Easy peasy.

Laurie


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello  Yuup-- you can get the pill as stated above, that can be a bit easier ^_^


Ooh the joys of medication administration to kitteh cats. I feel your pain, I do. My cat just got done taking some antibiotics, I went with a liquid form myself.

My cat isn't a fan of the process, but you can't blame him! Tried a few things, but at the end of the day, this is what I did....... (he is a very good cat mind you)

- Scruffed him (he was able to sit down still)

- Tilted his head upwards and then put the dropper into the side of his mouth (sometimes the front, I switched it up) for a second to squirt a little in. 

I then let go of him, and let him sit there for a second to collect himself and swollow/do his thing. After he had his few moments, I scruffed him and repeat ed the process until correct dosage was given.


Not sure if this helps you at all, I know how much of a pain it can be!! Hopefully I was of some help though, good luck! ^_^


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you get the pill version?

My dog was on it (and other pills) after surgery- I just put his pills in a piece of hot dog and he gobbled it right up. He got wise to the pill pockets, which is why I changed to hot dogs-- and gave him hot dog chunks throughout the day.


----------

